# He or it? Genesis 3-15



## gordon 2 (Aug 24, 2015)

And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel. Genesis 3-15 KJV


I am reading a book which claims that the word it here is really "he". And indeed many translations indicate the word he in lieu of the word it. 

The claim in the book i'm reading is that "he" in this statement indicates the first hint or promise of God's redemptive nature -- or loving-grace towards man-- which will be in the end  our He or Lord Jesus. ("He" being Jesus eventually.) The claim is that the word he or it does not refer to the future generations and the women's biblical fear of snakes and habit of men ridding them from around the house to make mama happy--per say--- but they are far more specific in meaning. 

Also the word crush in the sentence is sometimes bruise in many translations. 

These two word choices do thy change anything as to meaning? Where does the word choice "he" come from?


A gracious promise is here made of Christ,.... Matthew Henry.    ????


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 24, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel. Genesis 3-15 KJV
> 
> 
> I am reading a book which claims that the word it here is really "he". And indeed many translations indicate the word he in lieu of the word it.
> ...



Her seed? Think about that one... God is a speaking to the serpent. I can understand that he may have seed but women don't.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 24, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Her seed? Think about that one... God is a speaking to the serpent. I can understand that he may have seed but women don't.



Women don't? They got no chromosome scheme to share in the zigote, nothing in their gamete? Darn that explains a lot. No wonder the world seems so  lop sided.  

No it don't! What are you talking about?

He or it?


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 24, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Women don't? They got no chromosome scheme to share in the zigote, nothing in their gamete? Darn that explains a lot. No wonder the world seems so  lop sided.
> 
> No it don't! What are you talking about?
> 
> He or it?



It.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 25, 2015)

You know Hobbs, I can understand that the Christians have left with their ball and are in an other lot on the other side of the tracks from my question, but I was hoping the Jews on the forum would have piped up with wisdom other than just memes and links. After all it is their book.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 25, 2015)

It is "He." He being Jesus.


----------

